# Whatever happend to Tempmas 2009?



## hundshamer (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering as one of the winners of Tempmas 2009, if we were ever to get our prizes? It has been over 8 months since the contest and I haven't gotten squat. Especially with the emergence of Shoptemp, I'm sure they could cough up those prizes. Has anyone else got thier prize?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, nope. I never got my prize, but I bought myself an AK2i and I have an R4 original, so its not a big loss anyways xD (although it would have been nice to have another different flashcart).


----------



## Keeley (Aug 9, 2010)

Never got mine either, oh well xD


----------



## alidsl (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that's a bit of a mess,

Have you tried pming one of the higher ups to see if they know why?


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gbatemp scammed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... yeah i remember there was complications, seems like it was never solved


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210257&hl=


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

@Maz- no, gbatemp got scammed. By a rogue sponsor, according to prowler_'s post


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 9, 2010)

I remeber all that. What I'm saying is that ther has been no steps taken to rectify this and that post was 5 months old. They even have their own shop that they could at least give a coupon or something. Shoot my prize was to be an R4. They sell them for $6. I'm sure they made enough profit to cover the cost of those prices, which are reduced for them considering said profit.

I even PM'ed an Admin some time ago. This is what he wrote:
"With ShopTemp in place hopefully we'll be able to ship out the prizes WikiNDS neglected to send.

As for why they haven't been sent yet... Costello posted a message about what's going on here. There were a total of three affiliates set to donate prizes, and then, as you may have heard, one of the affiliates backed out. Leading to us having to find an alternate supplier, certain prizes to be paid for out of pocket, and others to be reshuffled to the remaining 2 sponsors.

Contacting and working this out with those two sponsors months after the initial competition is turning out to be difficult, and so far only one of them has sent out their end of the prizes. We're getting them out there as soon as we can, though." 

That was April 8, 2010.

Now, I'm not trying to cause trouble, or trying to get banned. All I'm saying is I want my prize.


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2010)

I never got my r4 either, I'd since forgotten about it
though I wouldn't complain if they decided to send them out now


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 10, 2010)

Look at the website now.
Hehehehe
=D


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Look at the website now.
> Hehehehe
> =D


.... Why did you tinyurl it?


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you put your mouse over it it says closed at the bottom left so I didnt want to spoil it.


----------



## SargeSmash (Aug 10, 2010)

I think most everyone is in the same boat.  I haven't received anything either.


----------



## SkH (Aug 14, 2010)

Same here. I hope we can get something...


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Aug 15, 2010)

as one of the 1st place winners i'd also like to report that i haven't received my prize(s)...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 15, 2010)

Moved this to the proper forum. As for the prizes, I know Costello was mentioning that we might be able to do something soon, this was a short time ago. I don't know what has come of it since.

To be honest with you all I became quite frustrated with the countless problems involved in the process this year (most of them not being GBAtemp's fault). After handling the majority of the issues that came up during the competition I essentially handed everything that had been said and done, and that yet needed to be done, off to the other admins and washed my hands of the entire situation.

I don't by any way mean to suggest that I gave up on the cause, I simply reached the end of my ability to help in this particular situation and have since put it out of my mind for the most part. My involvement was on more of an organizational level. Every now and again I do make sure it is a priority, however. I suppose I'm saying all of this to tell you that we are thinking about it, problems have occurred (which we are very aware of), and that I'm sorry that I couldn't personally be of more help.


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## SargeSmash (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll probably post this about the time something actually happens, but have there been any new developments on the prize front?  At this point, I have no illusions of receiving anything, but it'd be nice to see some sort of update, whether positive or negative.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2010)

you'd have to contact ishopvideogame.com
i sent them the list of prizes and addresses a while ago, and i see people still havent received their stuff?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 9, 2010)

I never even got my Halloween costume prize. I was not number 1, but I liked the DS case. Haha
I'll just let that go though, complications happen. Maybe this year if their is another contest.


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering as one of the winners of Tempmas 2009, if we were ever to get our prizes? It has been over 8 months since the contest and I haven't gotten squat. Especially with the emergence of Shoptemp, I'm sure they could cough up those prizes. Has anyone else got thier prize?


----------



## Thoob (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd give up if I were you. This year's should be much better with Shoptemp around!


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I'd give up if I were you. This year's should be much better with Shoptemp around!



You're not helping Thoob. (Although you are correct with your second line)


----------



## SargeSmash (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, that's good to know, at any rate.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised that this came up again xD. I think I stopped caring about my prize a while ago (around the time I went for my AK2i I think xD)...though maybe I'll contact ishopvideogame just to see what happens (who knows, maybe they might actually still have a record and send it or something).


----------

